# Uber comfort



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

Uber Comfort has been introduced to the drivers to lure the high-end cars to do uberX comfort it's a joke it's another way of uber trying to manipulate the platform. Until this company becomes more fair and transparent is going to have hardship.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You know once I have the required rides I’m turning on comfort. Car I have now qualifies. What’s the issue of concern?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You know once I have the required rides I'm turning on comfort. Car I have now qualifies. What's the issue of concern?


Turning on Comfort? It's automatically on in my market


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

spaceman said:


> Uber Comfort has been introduced to the drivers to lure the high-end cars to do uberX comfort it's a joke it's another way of uber trying to manipulate the platform. Until this company becomes more fair and transparent is going to have hardship.


Many people that qualify for comfort quickly realize they have too nice of a car to be driving uber at all...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Turning on Comfort? It's automatically on in my market


not unless you and the vehicle qualify!!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> quickly realize they have too nice of a car to be driving uber at all.


no way. :coolio: I refuse to dry a junk car for uber. It's a nice ride, or no Uber.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber takes 60% of the Comfort fares and gives drivers an extra 10% per mile. So they upsell riders to pay more for Comfort rides while giving drivers just a few extra cents per mile. It's typical Uber math to rip off riders and drivers to the greatest extent possible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> It's typical Uber math to rip off riders


...but rides actually chose comfort and then they don't complain. So it seems only the drivers do? Bottom line, tho, comfort pays a bit more to the driver than just X. Plus there is a pride thing in there someplace, aye? I certainly won't turn it down once I qualify, that would be silly too?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...but rides actually chose comfort and then they don't complain. So it seems only the drivers do? Bottom line, tho, comfort pays a bit more to the driver than just X. Plus there is a pride thing in there someplace, aye? I certainly won't turn it down once I qualify, that would be silly too?


Riders usually don't realize that Comfort rides are just UberX cars that charge more. They're usually happy about getting a nicer car but not as happy as UberX riders who get the same car for UberX rates.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> don't realize that Comfort rides are just UberX cars that charge more.


you must mean 'some' X cars can also be comfort cars. Prius need not apply. ahahahahahahaha


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not unless you and the vehicle qualify!!
> 
> no way. :coolio: I refuse to drive a junk car for uber. It's a nice ride, or no Uber.


I dont ever complain about money for myself but I will for you. The money that they are paying you extra isn't enough to make up for more gas more expensive parts and labor or the depreciation you and your comfort vehicle are experiencing. Heaven help you when you are driving dead miles or happen to take an uber job...



SHalester said:


> you must mean 'some' X cars can also be comfort cars. Prius need not apply. ahahahahahahaha


No he means you'll still be getting mostly uberx calls at uberx rates
You'll be hauling the x paxes and they will be enjoying the nicer car too
only you'll be the one paying for it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont ever complain about money for myself but I will for you.


I'm flattered? -o:
You are aware depreciation is a non-cash expense¿ Repairs are no different from a non-comfort qualified vehicle, so that doesn't apply. And I do drive quite a bit of dead miles because I refuse to drive in airport 'cities'. I drop off and turn and burn back to barn.
There is exactly no difference since I"m already driving the same car for uber X/pool. Comfort will just a few pennies to the fare vs X.
You see, my car is also my primary car and it had years on it before I started RS. AND my ride does require premium gas (or else). I won't drive a prius (well I do own one, but that wife unit ride) for RS nor anything else. Ride is nice, or forgetaboutit. 
I am for positive cash flow and low or no income or even a net loss to offset 'real' income. This is about time mostly, and not making profit (oh were is dekero and his profit notes?) on each and every ride. 
And being in Calif, no doubt, there will be more changes. Now if I could just request Uber roll the full ping info to me I'd be very happy, indeed. And when comfort appears, I will certainly make sure it is 'on'. I had a few select rides before Uber decided I was too new and they have stopped accepting select car drivers in my market and POOF it was gone. oh well.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> No he means you'll still be getting mostly uberx calls at uberx rates


oh, I understood exactly what was being posted. My reply stands so others won't be confused. And really, I'm doing it now anyway. My car qualifies for comfort so my X and pool are getting an upgraded experience. Fine with me, doesn't effect me at all. They are impressed and say so. I"m guess they have been in dumps before. Doesn't seem to effect tips, tho. AND to further dig a hole I do accept pool pax, but stop accepting new requests the moment I accept the ping. Imagine their reaction. :coolio:


----------



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You know once I have the required rides I'm turning on comfort. Car I have now qualifies. What's the issue of concern?


It's not worth it $0.20 extra 4 base pay


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

spaceman said:


> It's not worth it $0.20 extra 4 base pay


worth it? If one already has the car, there is no 'cost'. :thumbup:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You know once I have the required rides I'm turning on comfort. Car I have now qualifies. What's the issue of concern?


I'm glad you're comfortable, but if you're using a car that qualifies for Comfort whether you're getting X or Comfort rates, you're seriously eating into your profitability.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> you're seriously eating into your profitability.


with a car I already had for years? Nope. I have positive cash flow and maybe a bit of a tax income or flat. What i aim for. AND I won't drive a POS; one must have standards.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> with a car I already had for years? Nope. I have positive cash flow and maybe a bit of a tax income or flat. What i aim for. AND I won't drive a POS; one must have standards.


You cant drive for uber unless you have a POS


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> with a car I already had for years? Nope. I have positive cash flow and maybe a bit of a tax income or flat. What i aim for. AND I won't drive a POS; one must have standards.


I didn't say that you don't have positive cash flow. I'm saying you're reducing (NOT eliminating) your profits.
Anyway, no one has any problem with you driving a nice vehicle -- I'm just saying there's a cost for that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> - I'm just saying there's a cost for that


and I'm saying there isn't any difference. This is my primary vehicle. It was used wo RS for 4 years. Unless you are speaking of gas; sure my ride takes premium and doesn't get the mileage my wife's precious prius does. Im not aiming for high profits. I'm aiming to take up some time and have positive cash flow and hopefully near a tax loss to offset other primary income. 
Because really if I wanted more money I'd go back to a M-F >40hr per work real word job........


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Im not aiming for high profits.


Then we are in agreement, because all I'm saying is that your profit is taking a hit using a vehicle that qualifies for Comfort.
Like your wife, I also drive a Prius. The ride quality sucks, but maximum profits are more important to me.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

I've had a Comfort and XL eligible car for almost exactly 3 months now.
Comfort amounts to 10 percent of my fares and 14 percent of my gross revenue.
XL amounts to 9 percent of my fares and 14 percent of gross revenue.
That 19 percent of trips and 28 percent revenue represents trips I would not have had at all driving only Uber X.
After 675 trips in 3 months, my revenue per trip breakdown is as follows:
Uber X - $13.93
Uber Comfort - $21.82
Uber XL - $24.12
My fuel expense is up by just 1 penny per mile.
My maintenance expense is essentially unchanged
Depreciation is meaningless to me since I assume zero value at the end of the car's useful life and set aside money each month to accumulate savings sufficient to pay cash for the next vehicle.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> It was used wo RS for 4 years.


In my market, Comfort cars must be 2016 or newer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

my model year is 2016; purchased summer 2015. :coolio:

*Eligible vehicle models
Acura* - ILX, MDX, RDX, RLX, TLX, ZDX - all vehicle year 2014 or newer



Tarvus said:


> Depreciation is meaningless


also meaningless as it is a non-cash expense.



Illini said:


> The ride quality sucks


prius suck period. Embarrassing to drive. Embarrassing to be in one. HOWEVER, reliable, great city MPG, not the greatest highway mpg. AND my wife is quite happy with her precious prius. :confusion:


----------



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber takes 60% of the Comfort fares and gives drivers an extra 10% per mile. So they upsell riders to pay more for Comfort rides while giving drivers just a few extra cents per mile. It's typical Uber math to rip off riders and drivers to the greatest extent possible.


Uber think people are stupid we need to not use that Uber comfort as drivers


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

spaceman said:


> Uber think people are stupid we need to not use that Uber comfort as drivers


Worst thing about Comfort is the 10 minute wait timer for pax.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Worst thing about Confort is the 10 minute wait timer for pax.


Small sample, I know, but having done 68 Comfort rides in the past 3 months, I have never once waited even the 5 minutes allowed an X passenger for a rider to show up. In general, I have found Comfort riders to be more punctual, more courteous, more likely to take longer trips, and certainly more likely to tip than X riders.



spaceman said:


> Uber think people are stupid we need to not use that Uber comfort as drivers


If drivers turn down premium paying Comfort trips just to prove some nebulous point to Uber, then perhaps Uber is correct in the assessment you claim they make about drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

spaceman said:


> we need to not use that Uber comfort as drivers


even if the car you user already qualifies? Why on earth would you turn the option off?


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Just checked the list of eligible vehicles for Comfort. Both my vehicle and myself qualify but Uber has never said anything to me. Guess I'll have to call support. Yippee for me.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Just checked the list of eligible vehicles for Comfort. Both my vehicle and myself qualify but Uber has never said anything to me. Guess I'll have to call support. Yippee for me.


Good luck with that. Three separate calls to support did not help me. I had to make a 280 mile round trip to the green light hub in Tampa where they fixed the issue in less than 60 seconds for me.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> even if the car you user already qualifies? Why on earth would you turn the option off?


To make uber discontinue the crappy option
luckly my car does not qualify for uber comfort but if it did I would rather use Pool then Comfort because I have tall legs and the legroom for both pax and driver


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> To make uber discontinue the crappy option


unclear how it is a crappy option? Pax are selecting it; they are paying for it; seems to be a demand for it. Uber does not care about the drivers; they care about the paying customer. Your boycott would not even be noticed. Why you would pick pool over comfort is a mystery.


----------



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> Small sample, I know, but having done 68 Comfort rides in the past 3 months, I have never once waited even the 5 minutes allowed an X passenger for a rider to show up. In general, I have found Comfort riders to be more punctual, more courteous, more likely to take longer trips, and certainly more likely to tip than X riders.
> 
> 
> If drivers turn down premium paying Comfort trips just to prove some nebulous point to Uber, then perhaps Uber is correct in the assessment you claim they make about drivers.


Excuse me but Uber Comfort is not premium cars for premium paid it's an upscale uberX it pays $0.20 more than uberX base


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

spaceman said:


> it pays $0.20 more than uberX base


In my market Comfort pays a lousy .0621 per mile more than UberX (10.2% more). (.6075 for UberX; .6696 for Comfort).


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Comfort pays me a premium of 7.38 cents per mile (74.88 cents per mile) and 6.57 cents per minute (22.33 cents per minute).


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber takes 60% of the Comfort fares and gives drivers an extra 10% per mile. So they upsell riders to pay more for Comfort rides while giving drivers just a few extra cents per mile. It's typical Uber math to rip off riders and drivers to the greatest extent possible.


Works for me and tips are included.

Win - Win


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

spaceman said:


> Excuse me but Uber Comfort is not premium cars for premium paid it's an upscale uberX it pays $0.20 more than uberX base


So what is your point? 20 cents more is a premium above Uber X. A premium is a price higher than the usual price.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

spaceman said:


> Uber Comfort is not premium cars for premium paid it's an upscale uberX


if that were true precious priuses would qualify for comfort......


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Comfort steals rides from the X and XL categories.

In a market that is saturated with drivers, a comfort driver will get more rides than an X driver.

Uber is going to tweak the parameters of comfort to muscle out older cars. What use will it be to drive an economy car in X when you can't get any trips?

All uber has to do is lower the cost of comfort to slightly more than X, then good luck trying to get X rides with good passengers. There won't be any X tippers, the good pax who consider tipping would have taken comfort.

Once comfort gains critical mass, they will lower the price and X will be done in saturated markets.

Three years from now, people will be asking "does anyone remember UberX?"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Comfort steals rides from the X and XL categories


maybe, maybe from X. From XL? X is max 4 XL is max 6. I think not. Bottom line if you got it, use it. AND why not? Plenty of biz for both.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe, maybe from X. From XL? X is max 4 XL is max 6. I think not. Bottom line if you got it, use it. AND why not? Plenty of biz for both.


It does steal from XL


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Worst thing about Comfort is the 10 minute wait timer for pax.


I've received a couple of Comfort no-show fees greater than $10.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> It does steal from XL


I don't think so, but to each their own, aye? XL really is for multi pax and storage. Comfort max 4 and maybe storage.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

My 2016 SUV is no longer eligible for Comfort, just X and XL. There's no way they are getting rid of X with it's much looser model year restriction.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought a used 2015 car for $7750. It's hybrid, 42 MPG, leather interior . 125K miles.

Been driving Uber Comfort with it. People loves it

My most recent fare, Rider paid $60, Uber gets 22, I got 38.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> In my market, Comfort cars must be 2016 or newer.


Might want to take a peek at your market's Comfort list update that came out this month. Notable changes in my market included certain models being dropped and other models being bumped up to 2018.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MothMan said:


> Might want to take a peek at your market's Comfort list update that came out this month. Notable changes in my market included certain models being dropped and other models being bumped up to 2018.


Yup, they bumped up a year for my car. 2017 or newer now required.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's a rolling age cut-off just like they do every January for every platform. Here the older drivers make a whole $0.02 more a mile! The new drivers make $0.07 more mile. So the newer drivers make the same on comfort as the older drivers do on x LOL my vehicle for instance qualifies for XL and select but not comfort WTF? That's cool cuz I'm not trying to wait 10 minutes for a no- show 🤷🏼 the funny thing is, drivers were literally throwing a fit if the vehicle didn't qualify for comfort. Like it's the Uber black or something


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll do Comfort all day long in our downtown core. $8 per ride vs $3 per ride. Easy decision.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> It's a rolling age cut-off just like they do every January for every platform.


Except when it isn't.

As I posted above, some vehicles were dropped from the list in my market. The two that caught my eye were Kia Soul and Chrysler Town & Country. One year newer was viable for both models but Uber dropped them instead. I will add that I was surprised that Kia Soul was a Comfort vehicle in the first place but you will find people on this forum who will argue that Souls are cavernous.

Vehicles were also added. 2018+ Chevy Malibu was one. Another, that I found humorous, was the BMW X7, 2016 or newer. AFAIK, the oldest one you're going to find is a 2019.

Uber does a rolling age cut-off every January for Select in your market? My market has not changed since July 2016 and Uber bumped it from 2008 to 2010 that time. Indianapolis has not had a Select change longer than that. Has been 2008 since I've been around.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I think the Soul's main comfort item was easy to get in and out of. It wasn't that long but being a tall vehicle meant people like my Dad who had neck issues could still get in and out easy.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> I think the Soul's main comfort item was easy to get in and out of. It wasn't that long but being a tall vehicle meant people like my Dad who had neck issues could still get in and out easy.


Comfort is sold as extra legroom. I own a 2015 Soul because it does have great legroom in the front seat. Myself, at 6'8", and my son, at 6'9", fit great. But only toddlers are going to be COMFORTable sitting behind us.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

The last time I took a Comfort as a rider the ride cost me $44. X rate was running $42.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber takes 60% of the Comfort fares and gives drivers an extra 10% per mile. So they upsell riders to pay more for Comfort rides while giving drivers just a few extra cents per mile. It's typical Uber math to rip off riders and drivers to the greatest extent possible.


Not really


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mole said:


> Not really
> 
> View attachment 400048


Is that comfort? Regardless there's always going to be the exception. That's one fare. Hardly makes a statement one way or another


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Is that comfort? Regardless there's always going to be the exception. That's one fare. Hardly makes a statement one way or another


these are all comfort


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mole said:


> these are all comfort
> View attachment 400319
> View attachment 400316
> View attachment 400317
> ...


 besides the fact we're not able to tell since your screenshots don't show that, you're also in California right?


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> besides the fact we're not able to tell since your screenshots don't show that, you're also in California right?


Here in Florida, my average comfort trip is nearly as much as XL and 165 percent of an average Uber X trip.
Averages per trip:
Uber X $13.69
Comfort $22.60
XL $24.01


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> besides the fact we're not able to tell since your screenshots don't show that, you're also in California right?


So I'm in the North Bay 50 mile from SFO I get a lot of long hauls about 25 to 35% are comfort rides.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mole said:


> So I'm in the North Bay 50 mile from SFO I get a lot of long hauls about 25 to 35% are comfort rides.
> View attachment 400435


Most of those screenshots you provided they're still taking 40 to 45%. I think the third one was maybe 20%. Good news for you is, with them now capping out at 25%, you should see a pay raise


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Most of those screenshots you provided they're still taking 40 to 45%. I think the third one was maybe 20%. Good news for you is, with them now capping out at 25%, you should see a pay raise


 Those screenshots were from the last 10 days . The most they take is 30% with the fee's but some of theses trips I'm making $75 a hour.


----------

